# Skoczyć na głęboką wodę vs. Porwać się z motyką na słońce



## miguell

Witajcie!
Wydaje mi się, że czasami wyrażenia _Skoczyć na głęboką wodę_
oraz_  Porwać się z motyką na słońce*,_  mogą być uznane za synonimy. 
Co o tym sądzicie? Używacie ich zamiennie? Ja je rozumiem jako - usiłować zrobić coś niemalże awykonalnego. 


* Ostatnio, w wywiadzie z Justyną Kowalczyk, usłyszałem  _porwać się z motyką na Księżyc,_ ale ja znam, stosuję i znalazłem w słowniku frazeologicznym tylko wersję ze słońcem.


----------



## Thomas1

Mogą, ale oddzielnie mają inne znaczenia.

Skoczyć na głęboką wodę. -- podjąć się czegoś trudnego [neutralne]
Porwać się z motyką na słońce. -- podjąć się czegoś trudnego, co przerasta czyjeś możliwości, o czymś z góry skazanym na niepowodzenie. [pogardliwe]

PS: też często słyszę wersję z 'księżycem'.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Mogą, ale oddzielnie mają inne znaczenia.
> 
> Skoczyć na głęboką wodę. -- podjąć się czegoś trudnego [neutralne]
> Porwać się z motyką na słońce. -- podjąć się czegoś trudnego, co przerasta czyjeś możliwości, o czymś z góry skazanym na niepowodzenie. [pogardliwe]
> 
> PS: też często słyszę wersję z 'księżycem'.


 Skoczyć na głęboką wodę = Zrobić coś bez przygotowania, rzucić się na coś nowego i trudnego, np. zaangażować się do pracy bez doświadczenia w zawodzie.
Porwać się z motyką na słońce = podjąć się czegoś niemożliwego do wykonania (ja wykopię nowy Kanał Suezki sam w trzy dni).

Różnica między wyrażeniami duża. Duże też ich niezrozumienie jeśli się nie widzi różnicy.


----------



## Thomas1

[Profesor po przeczytaniu pracy studenta, który odwołał się do wielu teorii znacznie wykraczających poza program studiów i normalnie poza możliwości studentów na tym poziomie, żeby udowodnić swoją tezę.]
-- Skoczył Pan na głęboką wodę, pisząc tę pracę. Niestety, nie zrozumiał Pan jak teoria X ma się do postulatu Y przez co nie ma dowodu, że Pańska teza jest prawdziwa.

[Implikacja: to co napisał student nie ma sensu, bo zrozumienie teorii i połączenie ich w logiczną całość tak, aby dowodziły tezy postawionej przez studenta znacznie wykraczało poza jego możliwości.]

Ten sam profesor, może w prywatnej rozmowie powiedzieć, że student porwał się z motyką na słońce (używając tego wyrażenia), żeby opowiedzieć o przypadku wyżej wymienionego studenta. Oczywiście może też użyć tego wyrażenia w rozmowie ze studentem, ale pociągało by to za sobą inne skutki.

W tym kontekście oba wyrażenia mają to samo znaczenie, różnica polega na konotacjach. Ja bym ich tak nie ograniczał (jak zresztą języka w ogóle).


----------



## Fantaji

Thomas1 said:


> [Profesor po przeczytaniu pracy studenta, który odwołał się do wielu teorii znacznie wykraczających poza program studiów i normalnie poza możliwości studentów na tym poziomie, żeby udowodnić swoją tezę.]
> -- Skoczył Pan na głęboką wodę, pisząc tę pracę. Niestety, nie zrozumiał Pan jak teoria X ma się do postulatu Y przez co nie ma dowodu, że Pańska teza jest prawdziwa.
> 
> [Implikacja: to co napisał student nie ma sensu, bo zrozumienie teorii i połączenie ich w logiczną całość tak, aby dowodziły tezy postawionej przez studenta znacznie wykraczało poza jego możliwości.]
> 
> Ten sam profesor, może w prywatnej rozmowie powiedzieć, że student porwał się z motyką na słońce (używając tego wyrażenia), żeby opowiedzieć o przypadku wyżej wymienionego studenta. Oczywiście może też użyć tego wyrażenia w rozmowie ze studentem, ale pociągało by to za sobą inne skutki.
> 
> W tym kontekście oba wyrażenia mają to samo znaczenie, różnica polega na konotacjach. Ja bym ich tak nie ograniczał (jak zresztą języka w ogóle).



Moim zdaniem w pierwszym przypadku profesor nie ma na myśli, że zadanie znacznie wykraczało poza możliwości studenta, tylko że było bardzo trudne. Podkreśla też, jak napisał Ben Jamin w swoim poście, brak doświadczenia (odpowiedniej wiedzy merytorycznej) studenta przed rozpoczęciem pisania pracy (co właśnie sprawiło, że była ona dla niego tak trudna).

Wyrażenie "skoczyć na głęboką wodę" nie używa się odnośnie sytuacji przerastających czyjeś możliwości, używa się gdy ktoś świadomie lub nie podjął się bardzo ambitnego, wymagającego determinacji, ale wykonalnego zadania. "Porwać się z motyką na słońce" używa się odnośnie zadań nierealnych, których samo podjęcie się wskazuje na kompletny brak rozsądku/wyobraźni/wiedzy pozwalającej na zdanie sobie z tego sprawy, danej osoby. (Przynajmniej z takimi zastosowaniami ja się spotkałam i mam wrażenie, że tak brzmi dość sensownie analizując dosłowne znaczenia.)

W tym kontekście mogą być użyte obydwa wyrażenia, jednak uważam, że nie mają tego samego znaczenia, różnią się wyrażeniem stosunku prowadzącego do sytuacji. W pierwszym przypadku sformułowanie można uznać nawet za pochwałę za podjęcie się ambitnego zadania. Może też być po prostu uprzejmą formą powiedzenia tego samego co w drugim, ale mimo wszystko ma dużo przyjemniejszy wydźwięk i student, który prawdopodobnie, pomimo porażki i tak poświęcił danej pracy znacznie więcej czasu niż jego koledzy z roku, nie poczuje się dotknięty (chcę przez to powiedzieć, że prowadzący może myśleć, że podjęcie się napisania pracy w ten sposób było nierozsądne, ale nie mówi tego wprost, tak jakby było w przypadku zastosowania wyrażenia "porwać się z motyką na słońce", a nie, że dane wyrażenia mogą być tutaj synonimami).


----------



## BezierCurve

Może po prostu różnica jest taka, jak między "ambitnie" i "zbyt ambitnie"...


----------



## Thomas1

Fantaji said:


> Moim zdaniem w pierwszym przypadku profesor nie ma na myśli, że zadanie znacznie wykraczało poza możliwości studenta, tylko że było bardzo trudne. Podkreśla też, jak napisał Ben Jamin w swoim poście, brak doświadczenia (odpowiedniej wiedzy merytorycznej) studenta przed rozpoczęciem pisania pracy (co właśnie sprawiło, że była ona dla niego tak trudna).
> 
> Wyrażenie "skoczyć na głęboką wodę" nie używa się odnośnie sytuacji przerastających czyjeś możliwości, używa się gdy ktoś świadomie lub nie podjął się bardzo ambitnego, wymagającego determinacji, ale wykonalnego zadania. "Porwać się z motyką na słońce" używa się odnośnie zadań nierealnych, których samo podjęcie się wskazuje na kompletny brak rozsądku/wyobraźni/wiedzy pozwalającej na zdanie sobie z tego sprawy, danej osoby. (Przynajmniej z takimi zastosowaniami ja się spotkałam i mam wrażenie, że tak brzmi dość sensownie analizując dosłowne znaczenia.)
> 
> W tym kontekście mogą być użyte obydwa wyrażenia, jednak uważam, że nie mają tego samego znaczenia, różnią się wyrażeniem stosunku prowadzącego do sytuacji. W pierwszym przypadku sformułowanie można uznać nawet za pochwałę za podjęcie się ambitnego zadania.


Profesor ironizuje w przykładzie, który podałem. Ja bym tego bynajmniej  nie uznał za pochwałę.


> Może też być po prostu uprzejmą formą powiedzenia tego samego co w drugim, ale mimo wszystko ma dużo przyjemniejszy wydźwięk i student, który prawdopodobnie, pomimo porażki i tak poświęcił danej pracy znacznie więcej czasu niż jego koledzy z roku, nie poczuje się dotknięty (chcę przez to powiedzieć, że prowadzący może myśleć, że podjęcie się napisania pracy w ten sposób było nierozsądne, ale nie mówi tego wprost, tak jakby było w przypadku zastosowania wyrażenia "porwać się z motyką na słońce", a nie, że dane wyrażenia mogą być tutaj synonimami).


To jest właśnie o czym mówiłem. Przekazywane znaczenie jest takie samo, jednak konotacje jakie pociąga za sobą każde z nich już nie. Synonim tak naprawdę oznacza 'słowo/wyrażenie/etc. bliskoznaczne', co nie jest równoważne ze stwierdzeniem 'takie samo'.


----------



## Fantaji

Thomas1 said:


> Profesor ironizuje w przykładzie, który podałem. Ja bym tego bynajmniej  nie uznał za pochwałę.


Zależy od tonu wypowiedzi. Jak dla mnie da się przy użyciu tych samych słów wyrazić "Podszedł Pan bardzo ambitnie do zadania, widać, że się Pan przyłożył. Szkoda tylko, że przez niezrozumienie pewnych kwestii Panu nie wyszło."


Thomas1 said:


> To jest właśnie o czym mówiłem. Przekazywane znaczenie jest takie samo, jednak konotacje jakie pociąga za sobą każde z nich już nie. Synonim tak naprawdę oznacza 'słowo/wyrażenie/etc. bliskoznaczne', co nie jest równoważne ze stwierdzeniem 'takie samo'.


Przypuszczam, że masz rację. Ja zawsze używałam określenia synonimy na słowa, które można używać zamiennie (przynajmniej w jakimś określonym kontekście), ale rzeczywiście tutaj różnicą jest tylko wydźwięk. Jak dla mnie są mniej więcej tak bliskoznaczne jak właśnie "bardzo ambitnie" i "zbyt ambitnie", aczkolwiek "porwać się z motyką na słońce" rozumiem raczej jako szaleństwo w negatywnym tego słowa znaczeniu.


----------



## Thomas1

Fantaji said:


> Zależy od tonu wypowiedzi. Jak dla mnie da się przy użyciu tych samych słów wyrazić "Podszedł Pan bardzo ambitnie do zadania, widać, że się Pan przyłożył. Szkoda tylko, że przez niezrozumienie pewnych kwestii Panu nie wyszło."
> [...]


Oczywiście, tylko znaczenie się wtedy zmienia. Poza tym jeśli profesor w prywatnej rozmowie, użył 'porwał się z motyką na słońce', to moim zdaniem rozsądniej jest interpretować 'skoczyć na głęboką wodę' w tym samym znaczeniu...


----------



## miguell

Ojej chłopaki. Nieźle się rozpisaliście. Wydaje mi się, że żaden inny naród nie pisze tak rozlegle na podforach WORDEFERENCE jak Polacy(też to zauważyliście?). To znaczy, że mamy dużo do powiedzenia. Ale to oczywiście bardzo dobrze. 

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.


----------



## Fantaji

Jeśli użył to jak najbardziej. W poście opisującym sytuacje było "Ten sam profesor, może (...) powiedzieć...".


----------

